# New to the forums



## Fraser19 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey guys I am new here but have been snowboarding for 18 year's. 
Had a good season so and have a few trips left. 

The main reason I am joining is I am looking to step things up to another level next season.
I am going to get some avalanche safety gear and head into Delirium Dive and Wild West next year. Now I am not to worried about these runs as I haven't come across anything that's caused me problems for a while but I don't really know what's inside them.

One of the big reasons I am here is because I am a real good snowboarder but I don't really know too much about what makes one snowboard better from another.

Current set up is

Burton Clash Board
Union Force Bindings
Burton Ambush Boots.

I feel the next season will be the last one I get out of my board and am wanting to find a board that is best suited to my style of riding. 

Lots of info to learn, glad to be here.

Also I hope to grab a Rocky Mountain Passport next year. Has any one else grabbed one of these before and made good use of most of the mountains.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum Fraser19  Many snowboard experts are here.


----------

